
Food Delivery in Europe Is Playing Out Very Differently Than in the US - tswartz
http://www.mahesh-vc.com/blog/the-food-delivery-market-in-europe-is-very-different-than-in-the-us
======
skewart
I clicked on the link with a lot of interest, but ended up kinda disappointed
with the article. It didn't provide as much insight or analysis as I had
hoped.

Okay, so GrubHub and JustEat have had different fortunes over the past decade.
There is a lot more new competition from delivery-focused (as opposed to two-
sided-marketplace-docused) startups in the US. And that's because there's
lower overall penetration and also lower customer acquisition cost in the US.

Why is the CAC lower in the US? Why has penetration stayed lower and can it
easily change? What do these dynamics mean for the future? What strategies can
win, and what seemingly good strategies are actually bad? Tell me something
more than what I can get from a few minutes of googling around for the basics
of the food delivery market.

